# Matlacha 3/13/03



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Matlacha (4:30 - 8:30)

With a long slow morning, I decided to head back out and give it another try. 3 sailcats and 1 catfish!  Suprise was having a sailcat SLAM a rattletrap! With a hit like that, we were expecting something different. Oh well...good fight on light tackle! I'll be glad when tides get back to normal!

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

JH,

Twice in one day ! Ya killin' me  

And what in the hell are these "sail cats" ya keep catchin' ? Send or better yet post a photo (if needed ask Koz, then tell me how to do as well)  

Rattle'em up rattle trap.

`bucket


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

These sailcats look just like southern catfish but with long spines off dorsal and pectal fins. I don't have any shots of them but they can get pretty big! Alot of people on the pier jump to take them. They claim they're excellent eating. Personally...I've caught so many of them that I'm sick of them!(except on light tackle...wow can that be a fight!)

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Jighead
I have heard they can be quite good from others and have caught some rather large ones in the Indian River .
You could put a hard ball down their throat.
I think I will pass.

Good Luck / Hook Up
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Are the "sailcats" a blue color and not the standard greenish-brown color?


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

It hust so happens I have a pic of a Sailcat, being i cant catch a fish without taking a picture of it, lol. So here you go


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow,
I'm the same way on passing. Made a few people happy by passing into their bucket(snicker,snicker)

Sandcrab,
The ones I'm catching are a little goldish or brown. A couple looked a little more grey.

Beachbms,
Big "Thanks" for posting the shot. 

Tight lines,

Jighead


----------

